# Getting Ready to Jump Into Driving... Now, what else can I do with my mini?



## minirocky (Jan 17, 2014)

I purchased this Biothane harness:







and purchased this cart in black with a copper seat (will see it in 4-6 weeks!):






from here: http://www.gscart.com/minihorse2836.htm 

So, I am officially driving my mini after two years of just rambling on and putting it off! I have a competent horse trainer who has multiple WGC with their horses in pleasure driving that will help me hitch him, though he was originally supposed to be broke to drive. 

So, I am also looking into other things to do with him. I saw some of the threads where they are disc harrowing and running around pulling things. And I want to do more than have him cart my behind around. I want him to help me pick up rocks and sticks around the pasture, maybe move manure around to the pile, and anything else thought about. I love the idea of attaching him to a harrow and using him to disc the field and help me with my parent's gardening. But searches aren't turning up much, please help me!

I hope that my cart and harness look okay. Right now I'm getting in contact with a Mattes dealer to see about getting a nice sheepskin pad to go under the tree. I LOVE their stuff. Anything else you can help me with would be amazing! I am just so excited to be driving him and want to make sure I look into everything else to make my farm "mini powered!"


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 18, 2014)

I like your cart. It is so much fun to drive our little ones.

Have fun on your new adventure together.

I don't have any experiance with the other things but I am sure others can help you.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 18, 2014)

You need to talk to Paula (paintponylvr). She does all kinds of work with her ponies..She is AMAZING!!! She's my hero..hehehe..But don't tell her..



Maybe she will see this and chime in..Where in Ky are you??? I'm in the Louisville area.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks so much! If she doesn't chime in, I'll have to go find her, haha.

I am located in Winchester, so not too far!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree, Paula aka paintponylover is my hero, too.

She gets out and does things with her little horses like discing and all kinds of stuff.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jan 18, 2014)

Check out www.ruralheritage.com. Rural Heritage is a magazine published on Iowa that covers all types of draft horses and the things people do with them. A while ago they ran an article on using minis for working around a small farm, just like what you're talking about. Good information on what's available and how the author put things together. Have fun.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 18, 2014)

minirocky said:


> Thanks so much! If she doesn't chime in, I'll have to go find her, haha.
> 
> I am located in Winchester, so not too far!


No your not!! I messaged Paula, and she will blow you away with all the things she does..


----------



## minirocky (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks so much! And yes, I am  How cool to find someone not too far from me!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 18, 2014)

minirocky said:


> Thanks so much! And yes, I am  How cool to find someone not too far from me!


And your right there near Lexington where they have the National drive.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 18, 2014)

Too cool. I know they have some driving events. Is that at the Horse Park? I love going there and showing.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 18, 2014)

minirocky said:


> Too cool. I know they have some driving events. Is that at the Horse Park? I love going there and showing.


Check it out!!! http://www.nationaldrive.net/


----------



## minirocky (Jan 19, 2014)

My friend drove in it. I want to go one day!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm here tonight! However, I'm not the only one who "uses" there minis and ponies to "work the farm". The Bryants (Illinois) use their minis to pull a mower that Hal had custom refitted for them to pull. The pair that they showed in ... 2011? pulled the hay wagon first - it was loaded very tall w/ small square bales. Used a tractor to pull the baler - he says that's just easier right now since no real hay equipment is made for smaller equine... Wa-Full Farm used to have thier ponies pull a real hay wagon - pulling hay out to the cattle during the winter - in dry pasture and in snow. I think both HappyAppy and StudioWW have used sleds of sorts to pull manure, rocks and stuff around their farms. There was also another guy out of the NE (Maine, MA or maybe NY or PA - not sure - will have to find both some posts we did back and forth on this forum and also private emails... His little mini really BUCKLED down to PULL a log - a BIG one.

I, too, recommend Rural Heritage... Some of my projects came from Rural Heritage.

As to what you can do with your mini - move brush, move logs, move hay, move feed. Plow (can be pretty hard work! - I don't do this yet), disk, harrow, pull a sprayer (either directly or behind a cart - your GS cart may have a way to attach very lite/small implements), pull a manure spreader, pull a seeder (yes, lay down seed in your pasture that the minis eat on), pull a sled on the sand or grass or snow (you get snow, we get ice that no-one here in NC knows how to deal with and is very dangerous to the ponies/minis). I've heard of and seen different manure "cart" arrangements - everything from a small wagon on wheels to a "stone boat" (YES, that is what they are called), to what I did when I had nothing else - I used a "cattle panel" cut maybe in 1/2 and put up to 3 32 gallon trash cans full of dry manure and strapped so that they didn't tip over or off the "drag". That was work - but it was good - for me, for the ponies and for our environment (farm).

You can find the posts via the names of the folks that I mentioned (not sure that Wa-Full Farm posts here on this forum) rather than by subject... I know that my posts aren't always "tagged" with good tags... And my titles don't always directly "Name" the activity,


----------



## happy appy (Jan 20, 2014)

I have had my minis drag the ring and pastures with harrows. They do a great job! We also pull wagons for sap collection in the spring. Brush clearing after storms last year.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 20, 2014)

To see pics of our ponies working - go here - PurplePaintPony's Gallery .

You can scroll thru various albums and see what and how we did our training.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 20, 2014)

So excited, thanks for posting!! I am so excited. I would love to have him drag a manure spreader!!! And brush and rocks, and a seeder. I can't wait to have a mini powered farm.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 21, 2014)

See I told you..lol..This is really a great forum..I just wish we all lived next door to each other..hehehe.Tina has been to the National Drive..I had planned on going but, you know what they say.." If you want to make God laugh,just make plans."..hehehe..Well,He had other plans for me.I just started driving last year..Broke my Mini to drive and I haven't stopped since..And the people from this forum plus my mentor Bob Samuels Sr. got me well on my way with their wonderful advice and encouragment.I now have 2 to drive and no one to drive with..lol..Maybe that's a good thing..But I'm going to the National Drive this year if I have to hitchhike with one of my Minis..lol..Or drive there with one of them.hehehe..I wonder how long it would take a Mini to drive about 82 miles??

edit: Here is also a great driving forum on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/385590874896051/


----------



## happy appy (Jan 21, 2014)

At the national Drive you can request to be with certain people or horse size. Myself and a few friends always request to be together. It is great fun!


----------



## Casey0Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I have enjoyed reading this... I never thought about all the "around the farm" stuff!! Having my mini take the pile of manure out instead of having to wheel borrow it would be awesome ! LOL

My parents do a ton of gardening and chicken farming... maybe I can teach them to use her too.

Interesting read and I/m heading to look at Paint's photos!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's a couple of pics that aren't in the gallery I gave you...

pulling the cattle panel drag w/ "manure tubs". I had 2 small arabs and a shetland stallion in one paddock - every day I picked the paddock and filled trashcans which sat outside the pen. Over the weekend, I'd have a pony pull them to the back so that I could dump them in a compost heap.

I think these pics were taken after I'd dumped the tubs, as we are headed back...






This pic shows a load going back to the compost pile. I think this one is one at the beginning. I should be further back and have some contact on the lines. Good thing she's not a run-away type of mare... You can see how I did my "hook up" rigging.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 21, 2014)

And here is a homemade chain link drag that I'm using more to train the ponies than to drag the pasture.







GG, Bell's 2010 daughter (born in June, so is about 31/2 months old here), is checking our what her dam and aunt are doing! When we stopped to take a break or to adjust the equipment, she'd nurse... I didn't have an evener and proper double tree yet - so used two very different single trees (my home made wooden one and a very heavy, wider steel one). It was difficult getting them lined up properly - it's amazing I got it to work at all... The girls learned to pull though and learned to work together while I learned to drive a pair.






I have fond memories of using the home made, braided from recycled haystring, breast collar harness - but I LOVE my biothane, collar and hames farm harness ever so much better. The girls' learned to work well in either type.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 21, 2014)

How cool! How do you attach them to the harness? I would love to try that. It would be very neat to have him drag my fields.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 21, 2014)

The pair is hooked like they are single - here is a pic before they are hooked to the chain link... I don't have "lazy straps"/ trace carriers on the traces (from the breeching rings) and the traces run too low and you can see that occasionally they step over the traces (at first that was a lot - they got used to working with the traces between their legs w/o freaking out and learned to step back over them on their own w/o always having to be stopped and have me take their legs out). I tried using a string to "carry" the traces - but couldn't get them the right length - so just ran the traces thru the breeching rings (not the right way and draft angle is then wrong) - it worked well enough to work them with for two or three work outs (and got two of my pastures dragged) before I decided that that was a pure "PIA". This was in late September. When I went to the Dixie Draft Sale in Troutman, NC in November, I purchased the red double tree (seen below) in Mini Horse/Pony size ($55 - brand new in 2011).






The chain link has a pvc pole that it is wrapped around. Normally an evener w/ a double tree would be attached to the center of that pole and each pony's traces would be hooked to the separate single trees. Since I didn't have a "proper" evener and double tree, I just attached the single trees directly to the pvc pole. Hard to do and get even, didn't balance well w/ the mares pulling and don't think would have worked at all if it had been a wheeled vehicle. After the series of pics of this set up, I'll show the double tree I got (and then later sold to my pony driving friend when I got some more...).

I think this is the only pic I have showing a sorta close up of the "hitch"... The wooden single tree that I made has snaps that are hooked into the trace slots. The metal single tree has curve hooks that hook into the trace slots. When I made the harness, I made the traces adjustable up at the breast collar and that is how we shortened them to allow the ponies to be pulling side by side.






This pic shows the detail of the neck strap and breast collar before the trace was finished and attached (with a conway buckle). The knotted piece is actually an english or "contest" style rein with knots put in evenly on both sides. I did have two little boys using these braided reins for the 3 months they were riding. The other flat braid hooked to the surcingle is actually a balancing side rein (only used when I am working them in the round pen or on a lounge line not while actually driving).






Here is a picture of the girls hitched with a double tree. Usually not called an evener as I called it earlier until it's meant for more horses then called a 3 horse or 4 horse evener (for 3 abreast or 4 abreast). This wooden one is large pony/small draft horse sized. The red one shown last is mini horse/small pony sized (purchased specifically for my pairs) and the mares are wearing proper farm harness with collars and hames. A double tree is the single bar furthest away from the pony's butts with a single tree attached at each end.











And if it will let me attach one more pic - here is a pic of the forecart with a 3 horse evener on it. Closest to you is the double tree and furthest away from you is the single tree. These are mini/small pony sized. I usually ground drive my ponies when doing "farm work". My pony driving girl friend, Vicki, has learned (and trained) her ponies to pull everything using her forecart (pics in next post).


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 21, 2014)

Here is the only pic I have (so far) of my 3 abreast team. This was their first hitch - I'd taken all of the equipment to the farm of the guy (Rex McArthur - in the blue cap) whom I'd taken lessons from (April 2010 - November 2010) to help me with hooking the team. This was his first time seeing my harness and forecart and he was amazed - he'd never seen all the "stuff" in mini size before and was SO TICKLED when he drove them around. Here, Bell, (far right of team but in the left in the photo) is hanging back. Later, with experience, she learned to stay up even with the others... In a 3 abreast, only two are hooked to the tongue but all 3 are hooked into the 3 horse evener. I also put Bit (blaze faced lite silver mare) in the center later - worked much better... Since this time, I've attached the neck yoke more "conventionally" using a safety chain and have been told I really need to unbolt the metal strap from the tongue and put the neck yoke ring permanently on the tongue and rebolt the whole metal strap that wraps around the front of the tongue. I haven't done that yet.






Vicki's single mare pulling the wagon with the forecart...






Vicki's hubby, James, driving Eclipse single with a breast collar harness and the implement seat on the forecart.






Vicki driving Kreature and Eclipse to the forecart with a disk (this is the same disk I borrowed from Vicki at a Draft Horse Plow Day while ground driving my pair and pictured in other posts).






Vicki's pair pulling the wagon with a load of broken cement pieces to fill in an eroded part of the drive way... Older granddaughter in first pic, both grand daughters in 2nd pic. They are the "labor" crew this summer (2012). The wagon is a Gorilla Wagon. She purchased hers at Agri-Supply and I have a slightly smaller one that I purchased at Tractor Supply Center. Both come unhooked at the front and will "dump" like a dump truck (I imagine very difficult to do with this "rock" in it) and have two different ways the handle can be hooked up to allow pulling by a tractor (or cart like here) or by hand.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 21, 2014)

Hope the OP doesn't mind that I "stole" her thread - I tried to include LOTS of pics showing some of what we have done with our ponies "working the farm". Pics have been taken by Vicki and I and our families - while at work on our respective properties or while at some of our NCWHMA Plow Day or Trail Drive events.

Vicki only has her two ponies (and has "borrowed" several of mine usually one at a time) to work with. She usually uses her forecart for most of the work she does and also has her hubby and his brother to help out (or her SIL and grand daughters) - she often doesn't get out of the forecart while driving. Me, I work alone most of the time - and I am not comfortable with the ponies hitched to the forecart (& don't have long enough lines to hold them while loading/hooking stuff to be moved) - so I usually ground drive mine for working. Also, most of my property where we are currently working has the trees/ditch in the wrong areas and with all the rain this year - too wet as well, to maneuver the forecart around in. Factor in I'm probably 100 lbs heavier than Vicki, too... Also, Vicki has the mini/small pony sized forecart, while i have the Hafflinger sized forecart (because I also have some 1/2 shetlands that are substantially larger than our purebreds that I want to train to drive and the forecart is pricey enough that I only wanted one). The Hafflinger size has larger/wider tires, is slightly wider/taller in the body and is a little longer from front to back - all of which make it heavier. Both of us are using the same pony sized/length tongue, though. I also was thinking of getting the mini sized tongue (they have it for the wagons, but not for the forecart - not sure what we would have to do - probably a special order?).

My family now has 24 purebred Shetlands ranging in age from 4 months to 24 yrs old. Of those - Bell, Bit, Koalah & GG are driving single and as multiples up to 4 abreast. Ami, Cupid, Stuffy, KoKo and Iggy are all working as singles and have done some ground driving or work as pairs (Ami hasn't been worked as a pair yet). This year, I plan on trying Ami, Cupid and KoKo together as a 3 abreast (in mini harness) and think Ami and Cupid will work as a super cute pair until Cupid's 2013 full brother is able to be Cupid's pair partner. Flashi is coming 3 and has been shown in halter the past two seasons. She will be trained and I think she will pair best with KoKo as a pair. Flashi's sire and dam are 40 & 43" tall but she's a "whopping" 39" at the withers right now(hasn't grown since officially measured at 2013 Shetland Congress)... Flashi's full sister, Shamrock is staying small as well (2 this year) BUT their 2013 full sister is huge (almost 40" tall at 8 months of age) and will probably pair well with their dam! Not sure who all I will be working together as our mini teams yet. Also have the two "larger" bay spot mares to work with now - they are 43 & 44" tall!! That 3 and 4" makes a whole lot of difference from the 36" pairs and the 40/41" pairs! We also have 2 mares that may never be trained to drive - though they were originally purchased to be driven. They are both very over-reactive and "wound tight" - one is still almost as wild as a march hare after a year and 1/2 of handling!! She's 40" of "SCARY".

My eventual goal is to have two full hitches of 4 up - mini sized and slightly larger small pony sized. Don't know if I will get there - hooking 4 is both difficult and dangerous to do alone! I can handle and love training/driving the pairs by myself - can also do the 3 abreast by myself (haven't attempted a unicorn hitch yet - I do have lines I can use for that, though)... I still need to get the leader lines for doing a 4-up hitch and also the double tree needed for the lead team and the "crab hook" to attach it to the front of the tongue of what ever vehicle I drive the 4-up with (either the forecart or the wagon). Eventually, I want to have both a "hitch" wagon that I can actually show the ponies with as well as either a marathon carriage or an actual wagonette carriage. So, so much equipment,



and in different sizes.



I have B mini sized harness, small pony sized harness and medium pony sized harness (farm style w/ collars & hames). The leather show harness i now also own is "B" mini sized... And various mini/pony sized harness bits and pieces.

I so DROOLED over this "mini sized" stagecoach that sold at the Dixie Draft Horse Sale in November 2013!! Either my mini sized pair/possible 4 up or the 40" pair/possible 4 up could have pulled it with passengers in parades on blacktop, but I think my bay spot mares at 43/44" would be too big to pull it. It sold for $1,600 (and I believe was worth much more)...
















Drive on!!


----------



## minirocky (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't you dare think you have stolen my thread, this is what I want to know!! Please feel free to post as many pictures and as much information as possible.

I'm going back to re-read and then I will post again, just wanted to put that.


----------



## Casey0Lee (Jan 22, 2014)

This thread has been so cool to read!!! And all the pics are awesome!!

That stagecoach is amazing!!!!!


----------



## minirocky (Jan 22, 2014)

I just loved re-reading that, how cool about all of the stuff you guys do with your 3 and 4 hitches!! I will be happy to have one, and maybe a double hitch if i can somehow get another mini.

Now... Where do I get a single tree or a forecart? What am I looking to invest in a forecart? It looks like it may be the best option for wheeled accessories - things like the muck wagon you use. The single tree looks like it works best with things that are dragged, am I correct?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 22, 2014)

Mini Rocky - here goes, I'll try to answer some of your questions.

A singletree is simple. You will have one on your cart when it arrives (go look at the picture you posted, you have one on that cart. It's wooden, has two stay straps on it, and sits up high). Most vehicles of any worth will have a single tree - it allows the shoulders of your horse to move freely while pulling a load. A single tree on a load with no wheels just makes it easier for your horse to pull it - especially when turning.

A training sulky and a race cart will not have them and I don't think some of the show sulkies have them for Roadster classes (can't remember). Instead they will have some type of hook attached either to the inside of the shafts, back by the circle/straight bar or will have the hooks directly on the front of the cart about where a single tree would have traces attached. My original sulky had little knobs that the traces were worked over/around. I drove it like that for years - until I had the cart redone early in 2013 and had a real single tree attached. I wish I'd had them put it under the shafts/circle/straight bar so the traces will hang a little better. Won't be easy for me to take apart and redo - though not impossible. I haven't gotten to it yet.

A Forecart is a piece of farm equipment. The original ones were what the big draft horses were hitched to and the "cart" was (be)fore the equipment that was then attached to the cart. The cart could be hitched to a multitude of equipment. The current Forecarts are some pretty big affairs - different sizes and types - some with motors on them to use powered equipment w/ PTOs (hay baler, harvester unit, thresher). Some handy men and women have been known to build their own - for some general use and for specific purposes. I know of two major companies that build forecarts - Pioneer Manufacturing in Dalton, OH (for minis all the way up to big Draft horses) and White Horse Manufacturing in PA (not sure what city) - know that make them as small as large (Hafflinger) pony size, not sure if they come down to Mini size.

I now know of at least 3 companies that offer lighter weight, slightly lower cost forecarts made for Minis - but not sure how sturdily built they are - haven't seen any of them in person. Some are listed on line - Nikkis Pony Express dotcom and look on the menu for Mini Forecart. It's priced at $625 w/ shafts for single and pole for team. It doesn't give any specs on theirs and I can't tell from the pics how you would attach equipment to it... Fairview Country Sales in Millersburg, OH builds one - a little closer to the Pioneer styled one and <I think:> heavier than the previous one. Of course, it's a little more expensive - depending what you want on it - like Pioneer, they've priced things separately so you don't have to get everything... I'm going to have to "re-find" the 3rd one - can't remember who offers it!

Pioneer is the one I chose to go with. I wanted heavy duty, able to hold up to "abuse" that I knew it would get at our place and with many ponies being worked with it. I wanted it for farm use and for "country driving" with our Draft Club (I've had many folks tell me that they aren't supposed to be driven w/o equipment, but I've had very few problems with balancing it to the ponies so far). I also wanted a bigger size - I have ponies ranging from 36" at the withers to 13.3 hh in height that I wanted to train using the forecart... I chose a Hafflinger size and got it very customized for me. I got both the cart seat and the implement seat - interchangeable. I got the whip holder (not included since most farmers don't carry one), a single drink holder (wish I'd gotten a 2nd one BUT), brakes, brush guard fenders and extra shocks. It has 13" rubber car type wheels on a rim (I think there's 4 styles of wheels you can choose from - depending on what you want to do with it). I went with the pony sized tongue and am going to see if I can now get a mini sized tongue (about 2 ft shorter). I got the wooden double tree and neck yoke (smallest pony size). I also got the 3 and 4 horse eveners, with the proper number of single trees - custom made to fit my smaller ponies. I got the Hafflinger sized shafts for a larger, single pony to pull it... Later I went back and picked up the "reece" hitch that they make for it - and it's now attached under the back and can take a 2" hitch with a ball on it for pulling regular hitch trailers and other hitch type equipment. Remove the "reece" hitch and it has a heavy duty bar on the back of the floor/platform that has holes along the length - you can hitch any type of equipment that uses a pin on it.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 22, 2014)

Was having trouble with previous post and then hit post before I was done...

Besides paying for the individual parts, I paid for Pioneer to completely assemble it for me. I'm very glad that I did!! Putting that many parts together is NOT my forte'. With all of the above, I think I paid around $1,800 for it. Vicki got the next size smaller (pony), with the pony sized tongue and the small pony sized shafts and it's on 12" rubber type car tires w/ the steel rim. She didn't get the 3 or 4 horse evener - just the standard double tree and neck yoke (wooden) in the smallest pony size. I think the cart seat and implement seat are the same size - but the platform is about 3" smaller all the way around - a much tighter fit for me to get into (bigger belly than bust, big bum, wide hips!!). It's definitely lighter in weight and with the assembly cost, it was about $1,600... I will have to "price it out" or find my receipts to see what I/we actually paid. That may be off a bit (too high).

We both purchased the "reece" hitch later - think it was $30 and we put them on. A standard "reece" hitch purchased at an agriculture supply store doesn't fit the cart right - Vicki tried that and we returned it before going with the one made by Pioneer,





You can see the price list from 2013 on my links page (if it's working correctly - sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't - it's in a pseudo PDF format). I don't know if Pioneer has a new catalog and price list for 2014 - but imagine that they do as they have come out with some new equipment this year... Their catalogs are free and very educational with beautiful pictures!

Here is a couple of pages of info from a different site that carries some Pioneer equipment... Not sure the link is allowed here, now, though (close up the .com) ...

http://www.pioneer farmequipment.com/media_files/pdfs/The_Pioneer_Forecart.pdf

And here are the specs on the pony sized Pioneer cart - again this is not done by Pioneer, but another Amish company selling their products. I dealt with Pioneer directly and went up there to pick up various pieces of equipment that I have ordered over the past 4 years... (Vicki and I "own stock" in that company now, LOL)

http://www.pioneer farmequipment.com//PONY%20FORECART%20NEW%20MODEL.htm (close up the pioneer and farm)

Educational page on neck yokes (for pairs - hitches them to front of tongue), single trees, double trees, and multi-horse eveners - different types. From an old Pioneer catalog (not the 2013 one...). Again, close up the pioneer and farm.

http://www.pioneer farmequipment.com//pioneer%20neckyokes,%20eveners,%20doubletrees.htm

OOOOO LOOKY HERE!!!! This is sorta my latest purchase from Pioneer. Go down to the Harrows section... click on the left side page and it will open up for you and you can make it bigger. This pic shows it w/ 2 - 4' sections of harrow and crumbler w/ the new "harrow cart". I got ONE 3' section w/ the 3' wide crumbler and harrow cart. Vicki, her hubby and I were supposed to put it together over Christmas - but didn't... Not sure when we are going to get it done now... It's a lot of darn parts that I didn't have Pioneer put together for me! My 3 abreast team is READY to pull this and get to work this spring!! If in heavy going, can put the 4 abreast in front of it... I purchased part of this used and reconditioned and part of it new from Pioneer.

http://www.pioneer farmequipment.com//HOMESTEADER,%20BUCKBOARD,%20CRUMBLER,%20GANG%20MOWER.htm

I talked to a couple of the "design guys" at Pioneer directly - over a 2 year period. We DISCUSSED customizing the Homesteader to fit the smaller size ponies/mini horses and we decided that for the cost and my purposes it wasn't worth it at this time. (It's currently meant to be pulled by nothing smaller than 13.2 - small for hafflinger/fjord sized ponies). We also discussed using the "Gang Mower" - but it's really meant for a finished lawn application - not pasture/bush hog type application - which I needed/wanted. Our 9 acres aren't any where near as "groomed" as a lot of the Amish properties around Millersburg OH, LOL...


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2014)

That is a Beautiful Cart!

I used Maggie for Scaled down Farm work. She is 33 1/2" tall. And built pretty stout.

She has a draft harness... 
First small Hobby farm I had, we couldn't afford a tractor, so she did Farm work.

Also taught her to pull a stone boat, a sled we got from Toys R Us for skidding, she has pulled logs, Trained to cart and Sawbuck and Pannier. All scaled down for her size but she did a lot of work.

I don't have an pictures of her doing Draft work... 

Saw Buck and Pannier








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 750x594.









I know folks that used Miniatures to pack out Elk, others to plow and so on.

There is a Forecart out there sized for miniatures, and I have seen other scaled down farm equipment for them.

For the Saw Buck and Pannier, I got the Sawbuck from one person, the harness straps for the sawbuck from Quality Llama supply,, (at some point I want to get a nice leather set up)
The Panniers, I bought from here , NORTHWEST PACK GOAT.... they now, also have more supplies for minis.

If you want to plow, then I would highly recommend getting a proper draft harness with a collar and hames. 
Like this.. but get one for work not show.
http://minitack.com/mwtdh.htm

http://www.nikkisponyexpress.net/Collars.html

https://www.mydrafthorse.com/cfwebst...product_id=781


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Shari for sharing! I knew there were others out there and could picture the minis/ponies but couldn't remember who the poster (s) were... (other than some that I did name)... I'd left you out, SORRY!

I love that pannier pack! I'd have used it many years ago - don't really have practical application for it now. One of the employees at the boarding barn I used to work at in the late 90s (I worked to lease the 5 acres I leased from them), now works in the NW mountains and regularly "packs out" with the full size panniers on a pack string - just like your mini girl above!! He posts pics now and then on FB.


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2014)

No problem... LOL 

When putting fence up, she brings all the supplies... or if I need to put insulators up on the fence, she carries everything for me.. She helps me work on the path's on the property... does so much stuff.

Though not as much as "she" wants to do.

There is very little a mini can't do. 

Is cool you know someone that packs out the big horses. Lots of work that. Mini's are so much easier. VBG


----------



## minirocky (Jan 23, 2014)

How neat to see more! Unfortunately, paintponyluver, the links posted didn't work.

Wow, $1600? I was in sticker shock over my $700 cart, haha. This purchase may be put off for a while.

I hate to sound like a cheap-o, but between the big horses and the mini, it was all I could do to convince myself to go for a quality cart because I knew it would last longer. Is there a cheaper version to attach a wagon to, like the one you posted from TSC?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 23, 2014)

Not sure why the links aren't working when they worked when I first checked them... first one worked - www.nikkisponyexpress.com and you will need to search for the page for the mini forecart...

Here's what it said. No specs on the cart (size - length, width, height. Wheel size?? Seat width?? size of shafts or lenght of pole)

MINI/PONY FORECART - WITH SHAFTS AND POLE - 625.00 Pick up only.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.pioneer farmequipment.com//PONY%20FORECART%20NEW%20MODEL.htm - this one works... You have to close it up between the word pioneer and farm equipment. I didn't put the direct link up - as we aren't supposed to on LB... I copied the whole link I listed, pasted it in a new browser, closed it up and it worked...?

http://www.pioneer farmequipment.com//pioneer%20neckyokes,%20eveners,%20doubletrees.htm This one worked as well?? You need to copy the WHOLE thing, not just the first part that looks like a link. If you just click on the part that looks like a link, it doesn't work. I don't know why this LB is doing that - I didn't link that...

I'll finish this tomorrow. If links still don't work, I'll post the whole link here...


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 23, 2014)

The only one I didn't get to work was the first Pioneer one. It came off of a different site and now I can't find that...


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 25, 2014)

Fairview Country Sales (catalog only. They do have a phone in their shop and they DO answer it on week days) also builds one that is less - and I do believe you can purchase the very basic one for a price that is significantly less and then as you can afford to or want to, you add other features that you want. I'm not even sure that your mini, by himself, could pull the Pioneer forecart. It's not as small as I'd like and for me even with the smaller one that Vicki has, due to MY WEIGHT (err - I weigh about 1/2 what one of my 40" mares does & *not enough less* than my smaller mini sized Shetlands to work with a Pioneer forecart single), I wouldn't hook single with my smaller ponies (under 42"). Vicki even said that she just didn't really like it for single work - but I think part of the problem is the forecart is heavy and wasn't meant to be pulled w/o equipment attached (again - I do for training - but I haven't used it single w/ any of our ponies and not sure I ever will. May sell the single shafts that I have for it. They are for a larger size pony and sold the one and the other isn't driving yet). Also, the "lower end" work style harness that Vicki and I both purchased doesn't have the right type of back pad to hitch a heavy cart to - we don't really have appropriate harness for the single use of the forecart. And we are both back at a point where we can't invest in more harness,



However, I MAY be able to get just the harness backpad to switch out on a single work harness this summer that would work with a cart.

I still drool over betathane harness made for Marathon work. I've looked at several, I've talked to folks that use them and I've had the chance to compare them (4 different companies and styles - beyond the basic betathane pleasure harness I use from Fairview - which is similar to the one you just ordered). I will have one one day, just not right now.

I am not sure that the forecart by either of these companies is "stout enough" (axle, wheels OR that back bar on the platform that you would hitch to) to pull the wagon with a load like the one I pictured - safely. That wagon with the rock in it in the picture with the pair was HEAVY. Yes, the ponies made it look easy. They are bigger - around 500 lbs each (1,000 lbs together) - and if you figure that the wagon will hold 600 lbs and the ponies can pull between 500 & 750 in shape, it's very different than a single, smaller mini...

I'm not knocking what you are trying to do and I have found that the ponies, when fit and handled conservatively and wearing proper harness, both single and as pairs (or higher multiples) CAN pull more than what most of us say they can (about 1/2 their weight - actually some folks hold with 20-30%).

What about looking at a drag or stone boat? You ground drive the horse with your load - while you save for the work style cart (s) of your choice. That's what I do a lot. I've actually loaded leaf & yard debri (even manure) on a tarp, hooked it to the pony with either a single tree or ponies with a double tree and pulled that! It works, and it's cheap. The tarp does wear out, sometimes in one use - especially if you use the blue tarps (I'm guilty and still do it - it's also EZ!!). You don't have to purchase a single tree if you have some stuff around home. I'll do another post w/ some of the photos I found of Vicki's and my home made single trees...

Understand, I had our first driving ponies in 1997 - the girls wanted to ride and I couldn't afford the harness, carts, utility equipment for many years when I was replacing helmets and boots for 3 little girls every 3 - 6 months (& riding mounts and saddles too)!! In fact, I sold a show cart that I'd purchased with a pony - to fund stuff I was doing with the girls' riding at that time (1998). We even got down to 2 Shetlands (1 is mini sized) and they were leased out while we weren't "using" them & the girls were showing in H/J shows on larger ponies/full size horses (1999 - 2007 for the mini shetland mare; 2000 - 2002 for our stallion). This has been A LONG TIME COMING for me - and I'm delighting in it right now. We used tax money after all three of our daughters moved out to get that very first pairs work harness (right around 750 w/o the collars for the less expensive ones). Funny thing is - girls have moved back in several times in the past 4 years - rent money has helped with the purchase of more equipment! At one point, we had all 3 of the girls and two fiance`s of theirs in our 3 bedroom home (that was rough! but it paid for showing the Shetlands that were shown for 2 seasons in 2012 and 2013). It just was what was necessary at the time... And after a year on her own, our youngest ran into problems and is back again



. Ah well, it does help fund stuff for me and the driving!


----------



## minirocky (Jan 25, 2014)

That makes sense about the forecart, for sure. I would love to do a driving pair but it's not in the cards at the moment, so I would like to stick to some lighter stuff for now. Mac weighs 250lbs and is 32", definitely looking for things that he can pull! What is his weight limit?

A stone boat or drag would work as well. I loved the idea of a wheeled cart, just to make it easier on him. I really just want to load some smaller rocks/brush to pick up in the field or have him drag manure down to our manure pile when I don't feel like loading the tractor for it.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay, I'm not a fan of my harness. I am going to sell it and try again! I have a few weeks before my cart comes in... What in the world can I get? I want leather, no biothane. I just don't like how it feels in my hands. Poor Mac had his eyes squished in by the blinders, so I ended up ground driving him in his normal bridle.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 26, 2014)

Mac's weight limit? If you go by 1/2 - would be 125... And now we have to check on that as I've got mine pulling much more than 1/2 a lot of times. :-

You know, that GS cart pulls a little "trailer" (2nd cart). Can you hook a little wagon to it directly? The same way that you would pull the "the trailer"?

Sorry about your harness, that's too bad. Leather - Ozark Mountain Mini Tack, Star Lake Tack, Prime Design, Double TT Tack, Mini Express tack - these advertise here...


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 26, 2014)

For a stone boat - the Otter company works really well. At least one person here on this list has one... You can choose the size based on your horse, your budget and what you want to do. It will work on sand, dirt and grass as well as in/on snow.

http://www.rapala.com/Pro-Sled/Pro%20Sled,default,pd.html?start=1&cgid=otter-sleds


----------



## minirocky (Jan 27, 2014)

I like it! I'll definitely look into it when I get some more funds.

I just put a deposit down on my comfy fit harness. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 27, 2014)

minirocky said:


> I like it! I'll definitely look into it when I get some more funds.
> 
> I just put a deposit down on my comfy fit harness. I'm pretty excited.


I'm doing the happy dance for you!!!



:BananaHappy



I'm saving for a Comfy fit also.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 27, 2014)

The Comfy Fit looks really nice!!!! You must come back here to let us know about it once you receive it.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks so much! My wallet does not like me but I think my mini will. I got the delux breastcollar, decided against the euro fit but didn't want the regular. I got some bling on his browband because I could.

I'm about $1,600 in on this driving endeavor now... But I decided that after realizing the biothane wasn't what I wanted - I invest in quality tack for my horses to keep for comfort, fit and long-term use. So I might as well invest all of this to make sure I get what I want and hopefully it will last forever!

I am looking to see if I can get a Mattes harness pad from the person I purchase from in Germany. My mini is going to be living it up!


----------



## minirocky (Jan 29, 2014)

Any other suggestions are always open on fitting the harness to my mini as well as driving training. I purchased the book breaking and training the driving horse, and it is very good.

So excited to get my harness and cart! I think they will be here around the same time.


----------



## Foxhaven (Jan 29, 2014)

My cart arrives in Colorado 2/5... can't wait. Can probably arrange for delivery and fitment the following Saturday.

Aerocrown. YeeHaw!


----------



## minirocky (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome, congrats! I think mine will be here maybe on the 12/19th. I hope!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice, peeps. I don't think a cart is in my future unless someone around here wants to sell something for a good price

I will be needing a harness for my new guy once we figure out that he likes being ground driven. I'm getting the surcingle with the open bridle to get him started.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)

So, which cart did you order, Mini Rocky? Did I miss which one?

Bill, I can't wait to see your pictures of yours when you get it.

Rennolizzie - That's a great place to start! Wish you were closer - i have equipment that could be "shared" or borrowed. Shoot - i have a whole bunch of youngsters that need ground driving time. Any time you'd like to come visit and ground drive (or drive, too), let me know. Right now airports and major roads are still closed from this crippling storm Leon, but later...



I'd love having visitors and could put up "your boys" for a while if you ever wanted to do that.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)

Mini Rocky - I'm guessing the Comfy Fit comes in straight leather, too, since you don't like betathane or biothane? It's one of several "higher end" betathane harnesses I've looked at and drooled over... Which collar did you order for your guy?


----------



## minirocky (Jan 30, 2014)

I didn't like the biothane but the betathane looked like it was more padded and less... fake, so I went with the betathane. I decided that I could use the durability of the synthetic if it was less sharp and angular like the biothane I was using.

I got this cart, the G&S amish built cart.






with black powder coat and copper seat.

I ended up with the delux breastcollar, since I'm not a huge fan of how the euro collars fit but he has a rather thick neck and I don't want him to cut off his air. I'm pretty excited.  And I got a pretty crystal browband to make him look fabulous.

Rennolizzie, I had Mac for two years before I ever decided to jump in and get these. I ground drove him with a nylon surcingle I bought off National Bridle and an open bridle. So I understand!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)

OOOPs - sorry, I did see your post on the cart. That will look very sharp. I'd been studying this cart too, and look forward to hearing what you think of it.

AHHH, on the betathane. Yes, I much prefer my work harness in beta over bio - just that little bit easier to clean/care for as well, LOL. I agree that the edging is different - but would be on any better made harness of any type. I was very surprised by the differences in weight and edging in nylon used for harness, too...

Nice collar. I now have one of those (by my company) and i LOVE it - as do my ponies I like to think.

OH and here is another company that builds the forecart sized just for minis! This time I just put the link directly - but not sure if that's allowed.

http://www.buggy.com/miniforecart.html


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 30, 2014)

I already have one cart. It is a Gerald easy entry but I would like a lighter cart for my little Wiseguy. Since I am starting Nevada pretty soon, my money can go towards equipment for him first unless I see a super deal near here.

Not too many people around here drive but I am meeting a few. Steve is a nice guy and he is helping train my Nevada starting next week. First, we will perfect round pen while I am waiting for my surcingle and open bridle which I am ordering just as soon as Hubby can help me measure for a bit and remeasure the browband area. Can't wait to get my new horse started.

Nevada is improving by leaps and bounds and he has suddenly decided a gal isn't so bad nor is a gal one to buffalo

I definitely wish I lived closer because I would love to help you do some ground driving


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)

Nevada is one state I haven't seen at all (I don't think??). Wish I could pull off a visit - love to visit new states. We had folks thinking we were so weird when my friend and I stopped and took pics at rest stops (both KY and IA had some really neat Welcome Centers/rest areas). I must have been on the wrong highways when I entered both TX and OK - never saw any Welcome Centers or maybe we went by them (TX) due to time constraints...

Trust me, I remember my first driving lessons ("real ones") - and then getting our girls going. Honestly, it's still exciting. Glad that Nevada is coming along for you, too, I remember your first couple of posts about him. I'm sure you and Wiseguy will have lots of fun!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)

Rhonda - your new avatar pic of your girl is wonderful!


----------



## minirocky (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome, I'll put that forecart on my list, a little better in the price range to fit!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## minirocky (Jan 31, 2014)

What a surprise! I got home from work and my comfy fit harness was here. And oh my gosh, it is sooooo nice! I never knew fake leather could be so scrumptious. The betathane is leaps and bounds nicer than biothane. I am so glad I splurged on this harness. Now I just need to put it on him and get some photos!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is the first photo - I will post better photos tomorrow.







Please critique - I am still learning about harness placement. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I think I said before, I will be working with a trainer to hitch him the first time once the cart comes in, but I want to kind of figure out the harness myself. 

He was not happy about being in blinders first, and tried to turn to me and figure out where I was. But he finally figured it out and started ground driving nicely.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 31, 2014)

He is so cute. I love it, the ComfyFit harness really looks so nice.

Does the breast collar thingey look like it won't need any padding? Does it have the v or u shape to it?

You'll be getting help with the harness from your trainer and I am not an expert.


----------



## minirocky (Jan 31, 2014)

The breastcollar is pretty well padded, so I don't think I'll need anything there. I do want a pad under the saddle though. Trying to decide if I'm going with Mattes or not.


----------



## studiowvw (Feb 4, 2014)

Way back to earlier posts - sorry, we are snowed under here and trying not to think about driving...

I found that - although my Lacey is an energetic, fit, forward driver - when I hitched her up to the discs for the garden it was very hard work!!! (that was her in the video disking the garden.)

She was very willing to push into the collar, but after about 10 mins she was puffing so hard I decided to quit. I didn't want to A) kill her or B) kill her willingness!

Also I had the hitch setup too long, so the rein length meant I was just in front of the disk blades. Had to watch out esp. on corners.

Hoping to have Lacey and Diesel working as a team by spring, so work like that could be done by the two of them.

Just remember that when pulling a cart, the wheels are rolling along (unless the sand is deep and dragging at the wheels = more work). When pulling something that is dragging, they will have to work harder for the relative weights.


----------



## minirocky (Feb 4, 2014)

Very cool! It looks like the mini I will be getting is 38" and 325 lbs, over 150 lbs more than my dear little mini! So he may be a better option for farm work.


----------



## studiowvw (Feb 4, 2014)

I like a bigger mini





Mine are 36-37, except Barney who is 32, still a strong, chunky guy, but very, very, very short legs.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 5, 2014)

Most of ours are also larger (in the 40-42" range and not "true" minis...), though I have quite a number which are shorter than 38" as well and now three that are larger again (43/44 - our original Shetland stallion was 45 1/4" tall)...

I agree. Farm work - no matter what you are doing - is harder. The disk picture is neat, but it too was very hard work for our girls. I did that partially on a dare, partially because I honestly felt that our girls would/could do it AND I wanted to see how it would go... They had a hard time breaking it free from the weeds/mud it was "stuck" in (cemented to the ground more like!!) and it took several tries of moving them back and forth side ways to find an angle that they could break it loose (without me in the seat). Then they pulled it quite a ways - down a graveled farm road (the disk didn't have any wheels on it - I felt terrible having them pull it not in a field, all my hair on my arms/neck stood up as if electrified and will need to ask/study how to do that differently at another time) that was roughly 1/2 mile long before moving along the edge of the road and back almost as far along the outside of the field being done *before* stepping into the field to disk... Then they disked down one way, turned back towards the back of the field and started back before I decided that they'd had enough. I guided them crossways thru the field to the outside edge and had them step out of it back onto firm ground... I wasn't shown how to do any of the adjustments that the disk had available - but since then I've learned SOME of the adjustments that could have been made (everything from raising most of the blades while going down the gravel drive to dropping them deeper and switching the angle directions to be more effective in the field). The girls were tired after that "little bit" of work, even though they were in good shape at the time. Between that work out, and the later travel time where we got caught out on the highway that was shut down due to the tornadoes that day, they remained very "sedate" (for them) for over a week... They got worked some each day for the next week - but not much - they simply didn't have their "normal umpf"...

How they looked after they were done with that 1 row of disking (from the back of the field to the road, back to the back of the field then start again but then angle out)...






In a way, it was a bad idea to do what I did. It showed just "how little" the little guys could do (depending on how you looked at it). BUT I've also been to several events since 2010 where the "big guys" weren't in condition for the work they were doing and were "well used up" by the time the plow day or even a trail drive were over. It's a matter of conditioning and learning to read your single, team or hitch, so that they can do the work expected of them. It's not any different than riding and knowing when to increase both distance and difficulty when working your mount... AND we've been approached about putting our ponies together (Vicki's 2 and however many of mine as would work when they are trained) to do some of what the bigger hitches do with the gang plows. It could be interesting to see what happens when we actually use 3 or 4 ponies to make a 3 or 4 abreast hitch (I'm training ours this way now) OR 3 abreast, 3 abreast & 3 abreast (9 ponies) with a pulley system evener... Who knows - maybe someday we'll give something like that a try - but honestly - I don't see that happening since I certainly couldn't do it alone at home by myself... I can work with a 3 abreast by myself and really like working a pair. The general rule is as you increase the number of horses in your hitch, you need helpers to give you a hand, help with harness adjustments, head the horses or hook equipment while the driver holds/directs the horses. I've always been impressed with the teams that stand quietly while many people are "pouring over" all the adjustments needed to get them all hitched and working together!!






Yes, I have had to get longer lines to do groundwork from further away and I've also gotten extenders made for my 3 & 4 abreast lines. I don't yet have a 4 up hitch set of lines ... This set of pair lines (mini sized) are too short for ground driving properly with this set up. Had they gotten scared/spooked or even just "frisky", I would have had problems holding those lines. Most of my "home made" equipment - whether from rope or braided - is much longer (25' - 30' lines vs 18 - 20' lines).






Here is a pic of Vicki ground driving Eclipse with home made driving lines and a chain link drag - single. She's driving from behind the whole set up here, but could move to either side if needed or desired. Since this day - Vicki DOES not do nearly as much while ground driving and tells me I'm CRAZY for doing so. She will hook her pair up to the forecart and use the forecart to pull every thing from the disk shown above to the wagon to even trees/logs that need moving.






It's not a .jpg image, so I just posted the link...

https://picasaweb.google.com/103622225470430126127/EclipseAndKreature?noredirect=1#5753963756208984610


----------



## studiowvw (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Paula, we learn as we go! Way better than sitting around with the minis in the field getting fat and lazy





I think longer reins are something that doesn't occur to us till we're scampering around trying not to get run over.

I like your double disk setup. Great pics all around.

I think a forecart for working garden, etc. may be the better way to go, except for the extra weight. Also, there's the need to be putting them to work every couple of days to keep them muscled up. This may not be doable in our modern lives, unless we're doing a market garden or something like that.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 6, 2014)

I heard yesterday that my cart is in Denver, but was not delivered to the vendor due to weather... MAN this is exciting. Turns out due to a miscommunication they have pinstriped not only the wheels (as requested) but the entire cart (no extra charge). Should be gorgeous. Ordered it in my dad's racing colors...


----------



## Renolizzie (Feb 6, 2014)

Of course, we will want photos.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 6, 2014)

And of course I am beside myself anxious to take them! Legend will be in his winter PJs so the pix will be ... meh ... but I don't care.

The vendor will fit the cart to him, advise on harness adjustment, the whole nine yards. I've already learned a lot from him, he raised and drove Morgans for decades.

After introducing Legend to PVC pipes and seeing his reaction, I doubt he will have much of one! Once he gets used to the shafts, I will lead him around a bit and maybe see some neighborhood sights for his interest, and call it a good first day.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 8, 2014)

Foxhaven said:


> And of course I am beside myself anxious to take them! Legend will be in his winter PJs so the pix will be ... meh ... but I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Can't wait to see your guy with your new cart - winter PJs and all!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 8, 2014)

minirocky -

I think your new harness looks great on your little guy. I'm thinking you need to do some adjustment on both the breeching (low??) and the breast collar (also a little low?)... but I'm not sure.

There are others on this forum that know lots more about the fit of the Comfyfit Harness, but I think you might want to start a different thread to get some pointers on the fit.

Can't wait to see you and him driving!

**********

I'm starting a new post on our event last nite...

**********


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 8, 2014)

As promised... of course I didn't shoot all the pictures I hoped to, was a little busy fitting the cart to Legend!

The cart is DELIVERED!






I ordered the wheels pinstriped, and the cart in my dad's racing colors. Due to a miscommunication, they pinstriped the entire cart but at no extra charge. BONUS! I chose an oak dashboard.











Jack Bloss of Rocky Mountain Carriages spent HOURS fitting the cart to Legend, and even walking with me while I walked Legend pulling the cart. He did great. Unfortunately I DON'T have pictures of that.






I cannot WAIT to drive Legend in this. It will take real discipline to go slow. Especially since Legend had NO anxiety about the cart and handled both slowing down a grade, and leaning into the breastcollar perfectly to pull it up a hill. Really impressed Jack. Legend is a very unique horse.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 9, 2014)

Finally got a pic of Legend put to. First day ground driving with the cart. He did GREAT... he was so relaxed I even did some trotting on the flat and he was PERFECT. Still, I had Lise holding the lead rope (using a gullet strap on the bridle). Came in handy when he needed to turn and got a bit confused... so he stopped rather than panic. VERY good trait.

Sure looks different in his winter PJs. Lise looks great as usual...


----------



## Renolizzie (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good!!!!!


----------



## Shari (Feb 10, 2014)

Very sweet looking cart!!


----------



## minirocky (Feb 10, 2014)

Love the cart!

I'll start another post. I'm so guessing, haha.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 15, 2014)

That is a beautiful cart.

Looks good with your Legend, too!


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 18, 2014)

So yesterday we not only took Best of Breed at the dog show, but were done in time to still have some day left.... and I was anxious to try for Legend's first solo. He did GREAT.







[SIZE=11pt]Walking, trotting, extended trot, even canter and turning with sidepass. Solid horse with a butter smooth trot. In his winter woolies. YEEHAW![/SIZE]


----------



## Renolizzie (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, so good looking with his harness and his cart.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 18, 2014)

Now I get to figure out what the heck I am doing.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 18, 2014)

That looks good! Can I ask you what cart that is? If you already posted that, I'm sorry as I missed it...


----------



## minirocky (Feb 18, 2014)

Urgh, I'm so jealous. I am just twiddling my thumbs waiting for my cart!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 19, 2014)

Paintponylvr I was going to ask the same thing, nice looking cart!


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 19, 2014)

Bellcrown Aerocrown purchased through Jack Bloss of Rocky Mountain Carriages... he not only assembled and delivered the cart to our place, but then carefully fitted the shafts and even my harness to the horse and cart and gave quite a bit of good guidance. I look forward to taking driving lessons from him.

The colors are my Dad's racing silk colors (minus the white). He was quite a man (and sometimes quite hard to live with) but he had gumption. He went from banking in Chicago to buying a Thoroughbred horse farm in Kentucky (in shambles), restoring it, and ended up breeding a stakes winner (Big John Taylor).

Rest in peace, Dad. Well done. This is in your honor.

http://www.equibase.com/profiles/Results.cfm?type=Horse&refno=602623&registry=T

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/big+john+taylor


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2014)

Legend looks as though he knows he has a job.

Tell about your whip. I, personally, have not been able to master the long lash. I finally gave up and went back to my regular whip.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 20, 2014)

LOL... it is a cut down longe whip I got at Big R. Not the greatest whip, but I had it, and .... well, some quality time with a hacksaw and replacing the heavy cord with some parachute cord yielded a whip that was actually fairly light and balanced.

I'd be lying if I said I knew the ins and outs of using it though. One of the things I plan to learn. Jack had some input on that but I did not quite follow. Currently waiting for the DVD Bending the Driving Horse at Jack's suggestion and that will probably be a good start.


----------



## minirocky (Feb 26, 2014)

Got my cart today, but my mini isn't ready to drive! It's killing me!!


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 27, 2014)

I know the feeling.





But if no pix, it didn't happen... just sayin'...


----------



## minirocky (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha, right now it's in three big boxes so it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 28, 2014)

How much work do you need to do with your guy yet, before you are looking at driving? Is he just being started or were you doing a refresher course in ground driving with your new harness?

Yep, looking forward to seeing your new cart all put together.


----------



## minirocky (Feb 28, 2014)

My new guy is pretty skinny, needs gelded and his teeth and feet done (he also had lice), so we are waiting a little bit. Mac needs just about everything, lol.


----------

